# 1.5g/3gpicotope+2gspec



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Haven't had a planted tank in a year now. Starting Jan I would like to do a nano planted tank. I'll probably set-up my 3g pictope again but want to do something really really small and cool. Have any ideas?


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

Shrimp tank? I only say that because I just got my Evolve 4 loaded with approximately 20 Red Cherry Shrimp. It's dirted and I am loving it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I want something different that you would never expect it was that small. Maybe 1g or less.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Picked up a 1.5g cube with led light. I'm trying to decide if it'll be fw or sw give me some ideas.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Depends on how small you want to go and what you want to keep it in. 
My picos have ranged from a 1"x1"x2.5" with mini ramshorns, to a breeding pair of cherry shrimp in the bowl of a small wineglass, to planted vases bowls ranging from .5 to 3g holding various shrimp, snails, nano-fish and a couple of times brackish water setups for crabs. 

Sample of no tech picos


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm going to do a 1.5g tank. What should I stock in it? It's low tech.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Quick pic of what the tank looks like. It won't be setup until I move in a few weeks.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's my version of the selfsame tank. You're probably gonna want to upgrade the lamp to get superlative plant growth. Other than that, its a great little tank.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Picked up a bag of floramax and dwarf hair grass for it today.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

Cool, let's see it!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Won't be setup until tomorrow night probably. I'm in the middle of moving right now. Fish ideas etc?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Just set it up today. Water was clearing up pretty fast. Put a nice piece of drift wood in the middle planted some dwarf hair grass and dropped in a fluval moss ball. I'll fill the water up to the top when I'm doing moving stuff around.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Probably picking up a scarlet badis for this tank.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Water cleared up on it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What you think?

]http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=257737&stc=1&d=1389330352


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Picked up a scarlet badis for this tank today. Got two of them I know for sure one is male and the other might be female can't really tell yet.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

That doesn't look bad at all! something to cover those cuts on the wood would be nice, but it looks fine either way.

Let us know how you like the Scarlet Badis, the're part of my eventual stocking plan for my 5g Chi.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks I'll let you know. Probably going to set-up my 3g picotope next.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Pic of the scarlet badis.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=258697&stc=1&d=1389495141


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Sneak peek.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=258705&stc=1&d=1389496118


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Filter stopped working on it. Figures it was only a matter of time with that piece of junk. Guess now it'll be no filter and I don't plan on getting one for this tank. Planted some bacopa in the back and put a different piece of driftwood from my other tank.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

http:/attachment.php?attachmentid=259489&stc=1&d=1389642870


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

[*Quick pic of the picotope. Got a betta for it today.*url]http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=260410&stc=1&d=1389759449[/url]


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=260410&stc=1&d=1389759449


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Had to take out one of the dario dario the other one had been bullying it chasing it around the tank. Put him in a little container don't know if he'll make it he was already looking bad when i got him.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Added more plants to the picotope.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Betta is always hiding out in the back of the tank for some reason. Switching out the badis water to distilled see if they like that better.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got ideas to make it look better?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is how it looks now.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Also added bambo in the filter and some ghost shrimp.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

The 1.5g tank. Probably going to pick up another nano for the bedroom too.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the tank now.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got another nano for the bedroom..... The girlfriend picked it out and set it up said she wanted to take care of one of her own.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice, Scarlet Badis are great fish. I had a pair myself and were very entertaining to watch.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks.... The picotope has a betta don't know if I had said that yet. This new tank will also have a betta think it might be a v tail betta.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I myself have 2 bettas in two of my tanks and both have complete different personalities so goes to show they can be quite personable for such a small fish.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I believe that the betta in my picotope is a crown tail it's blue and red. The veil tail or maybe spade is all red.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the 1.5g now.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Quick pic of my betta in the picotope.... Couldn't get a good pic of him.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Any Co2?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Nope all these tanks are low tech, all I use is a small drop of excel and keep up with water changes.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Okay, cool. Thanks fur the reply.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

The dhg has been growing slow and some melted off but I do see new growth. The bacopa in the 2.5 has been growing very good.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

That "Picotope" label could come off


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Or you could give me your picotope and all your plants...... Why can't mine look that good?


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I 100% think mine is due to dense planting, Eco-Complete and the Finnex Fugeray. The stock light just didn't do much except Anubias, but everything took off with the Fugeray. Actually had to raise it a little as it was a bit too much.

The Fugeray-R clip on would probably be a great choice.

That's it - this is not a high maintenance tank at all. water top offs, occasional changes. Don't have to scrape the glass much, stopped bothering with excel and on very occasionally add a bit of ferts. 
Most of the "work" is topping it off & trimming leaves


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I probably should look for a better light. I'm just using the stock light and a lamp with a day light bulb.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I would. I used the stock light over a potted plant for a while but it didn't last long (the socket gets so brittle after a year that you can't change the bulb, the whole thing just crumbled)


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Where did you order your light from?


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Amazon I think, for the free shipping. Have also ordered from Finnex/Aqua-Vibrant.

This wasn't available when I bought mine, but the "r" clip on is probably a great choice:
Amazon.com: Finnex Fugeray-R Ultra Slim Aquarium LED Light Fixture: Pet Supplies

I have the regular type 12" fugeray that sits on feet


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks...... How many tanks are to much? I have a 5.5g bedroom tank that I'm cycling right now. Ideas for the 5.5g? I'm thinking guppies and African dwarf frogs.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the 1.5g this week. Just trying to figure out what I want to do with the 5.5g, I already floramax in it and a piece of driftwood. What lowlight plants could I do?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here it is this week.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Girlfriend got me this for Valentines.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Let's see what I can grow with this light in my 5.5g.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the 5.5g finally got some fancy guppies for it.


----------



## TWINSCREWED (Nov 21, 2011)

Neatfish said:


> Had to take out one of the dario dario the other one had been bullying it chasing it around the tank. Put him in a little container don't know if he'll make it he was already looking bad when i got him.


How are your Dario Dario doing? Getting them to eat regularly was the biggest problem I had when I first got mine. Once I put them with malawa and RCS shrimp, they started breeding for me.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I only have one Dario Dario he has been eating frozen brine shrimp. He's doing good still. One of the male guppies I just got is hiding at top of the tank in a corner don't know what's wrong with him.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the 5.5g still working on it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Might be a better pic.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is a few quick pics of the 1.5g and 5.5g. My phone camera is not that great.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the 5.5g now.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the 1.5g today. Need to clean it up a little.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the 5.5g this week.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

What is a Fluval moss ball? Do you mean a Japanese moss ball?


----------



## Schreckeng (Jun 23, 2013)

Koi Kameon said:


> What is a Fluval moss ball? Do you mean a Japanese moss ball?


A fluval moss ball is a plastic mesh in the form of a sphere that's got (fake?) terrestrial moss coating. They sell them at petsmart.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I have marimo moss now that fluval moss ball thing was fake guess I should of put my glasses on.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Need to clean it up a little but here it is this week. Still haven't saw any fry unless they been a snack.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got some new toys on the way.:hihi:

Fluval Pressurized CO2 Kit
Mini CO2 20 Kit 
Fluval Pressurized CO2 Kit
20 gram Cartridge 3 pk 
Drs. Foster & Smith, Inc


----------



## cb747 (Dec 14, 2013)

You've given me a few ideas for the 1.5 I set up last week! Tanks look great!!!!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks. Hopefully I'll get a nice carpet for the 5.5g when I get my co2 kit. Been trying to find a female scarlet badis too but nothing yet.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got some baby fry swimming around my tank. Don't know what they are yet.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got my package in today.


----------



## BriFran9 (Mar 2, 2014)

mind giving some feedback on the mini co2 kit? I was thinking about getting one for my spec v but ive read some so-so reviews about it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

As soon as I hook it up and see if it's helping I'll let you know.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Probably want to get a better diffuser later on this thing is huge.


----------



## BriFran9 (Mar 2, 2014)

That was one of the first thing i thought of when i first saw the mini co2 kit. I have some old small glass diffuser so i figured i would just use those


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll see how that one works for me for now. It's a pretty big day for us today been in the hospital waiting on my girlfriend to give birth to our baby boy.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

My little buddy was born last night he is 7lbs and has a full head of hair and healthy.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the tank this week. Have some algae from trying to figure out co2 and light and dosing.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is what the tank looks like now. Gave all my fish away and got a few neons.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

:angel: Congrats on the newborn :angel:

Tank is going to look great once it fills in and hides all the equipment.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks just waiting to see what colors the fry will be.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Some of the plants look like they are melting. Maybe not enough light/co2 idk. I have the light on 7hrs a day with co2 open for a few hours and dose excel twice a week. I replanted the bacopa in different spots today they had long roots so I'm not sure why the leafs are melting.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I have stewp!d snails in my tank pretty sure they are pond snails and they must of been on a piece of driftwood I just put in my tank from another tank. Thinking about getting rid of all my fish and getting a pea puffer.


----------



## chrissubie (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey nice little tank. A pea puffer could be pretty cool but you might be able to get a couple assassin snails to take care of those pond snails.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Just don't like snails they will try to take over your life.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Moved my scarlet badis to the 5.5g finally. Hopefully he'll do okay in a bigger tank.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Changed the 1.5g since I couldn't get nothing to grow in it. It now has a dwarf frog.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Cool. Low maintenance = more time to spend with your baby. Congrats, btw.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks. I'll try to get a pic of the 5.5g soon as I can.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Quick pic of the 5.5g.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Changed some stuff around.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got a new toy not sure what tank I'll put this on yet.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Neatfish said:


> Got a new toy not sure what tank I'll put this on yet.


Where did you get that led at?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It's a fluval nano plant led that I got on sale at a lfs. The reviews were good that's why I got it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is a quick pic of the box. This is going on my picotope because it's a perfect size for it and I'll be making that my show tank for when we have company.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the 5.5g now. The dhg has been taking forever to grow but is still doing good.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

Are you injecting CO2? If you're not, your DHG would be pleased if you did and would grow like a weed!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a nano co2 kit for that tank but ran out of 20g somebody said I can use the 16g of paintball guns if I can find some.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

IMO I'd put the kit you have up FS and go with a larger setup. Initial cost is higher, but overall you will be spending less as you won't have to go through the headache of disposable canisters. Plus, you get consistent results. With disposables, you have a peak time and towards the end loose consistent injection.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Neatfish said:


> I have a nano co2 kit for that tank but ran out of 20g somebody said I can use the 16g of paintball guns if I can find some.


You can get them on ebay or amazon. Make sure they are threaded. But I would reccomend getting a paintball setup with solenoid less hassle than having to manually turn on, set to desire bubble rate, and turn off. I had it for a few weeks then sold it and got an Aquatech mini for $70 on ebay


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe later on I'll get a better set-up but I'm tight on funds because of the new baby.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Upgrading my 5.5g tank to a 16 g bow front that I got for father's day.


----------

